# Blimmin' Travel planner



## OldNag (27 July 2012)

I've had to change travel plans, was going to be staying more locally but am now travelling from home (Oxfordshire).  I've had such a palaver trying to sort out the journey. 

Is it me?  The official journey planner for booking the rail tickets showed me achieving my journey with just one change.... which is completely wrong, I have 3.Woudl have been easier with the riverbus but because I've left it so late to book these tickets, I can't get a riverbus so it'll be a scenic tour of the Underground instead  

Rant over.  I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## firm (27 July 2012)

Hi  I was able to book the river bus last night. The Clipper was full but there were spaces on the City Cruises  http://www.citycruises.com/city-cruises-experiences-special-events-2012-games-river-tour.aspx


----------



## misst (27 July 2012)

I have just booked for tomorrow on this too - so thank you.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (27 July 2012)

So which pier would you book from if arriving on an olympic coach at Olympic Park?It's a mystery to me!


----------



## firm (27 July 2012)

OGM I have not lived in London for years but I *think* your options for water travel would be on the canal boat (River Lea)  from Olympic Park down to Limehouse and then get the DLR to Greenwich.  It seems expensive though compared with the Thames river bus.   
There is an canal boat link on here    http://www.london2012.com/venue/olympic-stadium/travel


Hopefully some one more famailiar with London might help out


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (27 July 2012)

Thanks firm,sounds like DLR is best option.


----------

